# what to do with overgrown Amazon Compacta



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I have learned during the journey of my planted tank that not everything they sell in tubes and Petsmart is what it is supposed to be. My amazon compacta is really starting to outgrow my tank and block the light from my DHG.

Is there a true dwarf variety of sword such as the ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA'? Or is it just a marketing scheme? 



Here is what I currently have in my tank

DHG
wisteria
anubias
one stem of moneywort
and of course the amazon compacta
Christmas moss? atleast that is what aurie said it is.
Any suggestions as to whether I should search for a true short sword around 6"-8" or just start shopping for something else?

Here is the tank on 02-Sep-13 after I changed the landscape put in the faux tree root 
and added in the DHG and moss. the majority of my plants melted but they are slowly recovering. I also trimmed up the swords some too.









Here is the tank as it sits tonight 17-Oct-13. I added in 4 Osmocote capsules on 05-Oct-13 for the DHG and the swords got in on the action.









They have come a long way since 14-Feb-13. Yes, those are the same plants in the back hiding among the other plants


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i have a dwarf red melon sword. in a tank with 2.8 watts/gallon it reaches 2-3 inches tall.the same plant in my 1 watt/gallon reaches 5-6 inches tall.i got it at petco from the plant tank.your compacta sword is the typical amazon sword that can get to over 12 inches.there are sword plants that are true monsters that can outgrow 55 gallon tanks.compared to these yours is compact.so i guess the term is used comparatively.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> there are sword plants that are true monsters that can outgrow 55 gallon tanks.compared to these yours is compact.so i guess the term is used comparatively.


LOL Yeah, I have one of those. In my 55 gallon tank the leaves stick out of the top of the water a little... which means it's over 21" tall.

You have Wisteria in that tank? I don't see it... my Wisteria is also outgrowing my 55 gallon tank. I'm surprised yours isn't filling up your tank.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I kept my wisteria trimmed when it was growing well plus it's easier to trim and replant then a amazon sword leaf. atleast I can give away the wisteria trimmings.

It sounds like if it has the name 'amazon' in the name avoid it if you have a small tank. because it will grow like it's in the amazon.

Thanks for the suggestion about the the dwarf red melon sword. Please keep them coming.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't seem to find any dwarf variety of the red melon sword, only the standard variety.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

after reading some on TFK here is what I found about the melon sword. Evidently it grows larger looking for light and stays short if the light is stronger. Thanks sandybottom for the suggestion.

"In growth it will attain 10-20cm/4-8 inches in height with a spread of up to 25cm/10 inches. Several authors indicate a significantly larger plant, so either this is based on higher nutrients/lighting or it may be another variety. The writer (Byron) has maintained this plant for two years within the stated dimensions which are taken from Kasselmann (2003).


Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...s/echinodorus-x-barthii-180658/#ixzz2iEF5paPY


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How tall is your tank? 'Compacta' get 8-10" (depending on the source). 'Tropica' stays small; I have several.

I buy from this site and have been very happy. Received two 'Pinwheel' Swords, several Vesuvias and a Kleiner Prinz in my latest order. My tank has several varieties of Swords.

If you put BettaFish in the coupon section you save 10% on your plants.

Sword Plants


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i guess mine never got that big in my 2.8 wpg tank.it is a beautiful shade i of red.i really love this plant.i have it growing in ecocomplete and do not really use ferts.in my 1.5 wpg it is growing in playsand.more of a ruddy color and less compact.will see if i can get pics soon.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

The total height of the sides is 9 1/2 inches and it is 9 1/4" to the lid. I like keep the water level between 8"-9". So I am guessing that the 'compacta' is too tall for my tank. 

How tall does the pinwheel get because the site didn't say? The 'tropica' says to be about 6" which is more to my liking. I am even looking at the 'Cryptocoryne undulata'

sandybottom. that would be great to see how they look. How tall do you say your swords are?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My tank is a 20 long; from substrate to water line is 9.75".

I have:

Sword Kleiner Prinz (12" height/more rosette with 6-8" spread)
Sword Pinwheel (maximum 10" height/more upright; not much spread)
'Tropica' (6" tall/rosette with 4-6" spread; very compact)
Echinodorus angustifolia Vesuvius (10"/more upright; neat sword; can be trimmed)

Blyxa Japonica is a nice bushy plant that gets about 6" but it can melt. I have several species of low-growing Anubias that spread out instead of up. Broadleaf Sagittaria Subulata is another nice sword-looking plant that stays small.









I also buy from this eBay seller. Really nice plants. He'll list 50 more around November 1. He has the Sagittaria Broadleaf for $1.25.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/jdaquatics13/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2654

Hope this helps.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I am kicking myself for not leaving the swords in the back of my tank. Can't remember who but it was recommended that I move them to the front. Guess the person didn't know I had a really short tank and I didn't think they would get this big.

The only way I am going to get to keep them is if I tear down the tank and start it from scratch. They have been in the same corners for way too long to be easily moved.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You should be able to move them back to the corners so you can keep them. Just trim 2/3 of the roots and remove the larger leaves.

Or, you could sell them through this site's Classified section. They are quite pretty and should sell easily.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I am on the fence about keeping them. I will sit down and stare at the tank and see if I want to tackle moving them or replace them.

They are really hindering the growth of my DHG which is why the tropica may be better suited for my tank.

grrr, I hate tough decisions sometimes


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You and me, both.  I actually grow attached to the plants and try to figure out a way to make it work. Am giving my gigantic Amazon Sword to a friend because there's just no way.

I planted my DGH clumps too big for optimum growth so I'm sitting here looking at my tank comtemplating pulling them all back up....and hoping I don't take any inverts with them.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I broke my clump of DHG into 8 smaller clumps. I have struggled some with my MTS causing the clumps to come up but I go behind them and poke it back down. Now two of my clumps are starting to turn brown, not sure if it is lighting or the osmocote capsules. All the clumps were nice and green up until I put in the capsules. Since then the swords have really grown so I can not really determine what the issue is.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

well, I decided to sell the swords. Not it is time to fine some other plants that I can put in the back that will stay short and help fill it in.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I will take a look once I get home since work blocks me out of a few sites


----------

